# New Abarth 595c Turismo!



## 50pey (May 28, 2009)

Chopped my red Abarth 500 in for a black 595c Turismo with tobacco coloured leather interior picked it up last weekend:driver:
Just waiting for the weather to pick up so i can get detailing it!! only problem with waiting for the weather is it gave me more time to buy stuff!! when i picked it up i was all set on Swissvax cleaner fluid topped with Swissvax Scuderia but in the meantime i bought some Prima Amigo and Anglewax Dark Angel or i could go RMG Vics Red? so now i can't make my bloody mind up lol
Anyway some pics of the pick up



















Then the unveiling



























Then home



















Roof down



















Other bits


----------



## adlem (Jul 6, 2008)

Very nice! Love the colour combo :thumb:


----------



## Beancounter (Aug 31, 2006)

Very nice 
Did they let you keep the cover, that's quite quirky. ?


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Looks great  hope you enjoy the swissvax 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 50pey (May 28, 2009)

Beancounter said:


> Very nice
> Did they let you keep the cover, that's quite quirky. ?


Trust me i tried! but no way was they letting me keep it,they cost about £700 i believe!!!


----------



## DetailedClean (Jan 31, 2012)

That interior is very nice!


----------



## daydotz (May 15, 2011)

Smart


----------



## PeteT (Feb 26, 2006)

Very nice:thumb:


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Cracking look to the front!!!! Love the leather combo too... Enjoy.


----------



## Beancounter (Aug 31, 2006)

50pey said:


> Trust me i tried! but no way was they letting me keep it,they cost about £700 i believe!!!


Shame  
As said, leather combo looks very nice too :thumb:


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

That's the BEST car cover ever!


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Very nice


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

Very nice looking motor.


----------



## LittleMissTracy (May 17, 2012)

Can't beat an Abarth, 
Looks AWESOME


----------



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

Anyone know of a good show room or dealers in the west mids? id love to have a good look at these ( ive got the rest of this week off ) give me something to do :thumb:


----------



## orbital (Dec 28, 2010)

that looks really well


----------



## 50pey (May 28, 2009)

slineclean said:


> Anyone know of a good show room or dealers in the west mids? id love to have a good look at these ( ive got the rest of this week off ) give me something to do :thumb:


Research Abarth are at Nuneaton don't know if that is near to you
http://www.researchabarth.co.uk/500-abarth.shtml


----------



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

50pey said:


> Research Abarth are at Nuneaton don't know if that is near to you
> http://www.researchabarth.co.uk/500-abarth.shtml


Thanks chap :thumb: i had a quick google search and dealer search. Yea be the closest to me about 20 mile away

Might try and go over Thursday.

Stumbling block would be , even thought i tend to have a small cars ( it might just be too small ) any idea what miles per tank load it will do? i think i might be a bit to heavy footed . Be good to have a test drive :car:


----------



## 50pey (May 28, 2009)

slineclean said:


> Thanks chap :thumb: i had a quick google search and dealer search. Yea be the closest to me about 20 mile away
> 
> Might try and go over Thursday.
> 
> Stumbling block would be , even thought i tend to have a small cars ( it might just be too small ) any idea what miles per tank load it will do? i think i might be a bit to heavy footed . Be good to have a test drive :car:


I average about 33.3 mpg mixed driving although that goes down to 27 mpg booting it around town, usually get between 285 to 300 miles to a tank, once averaged 46mpg driving down to Devon with the sport button off but soon got fed up with that and put it back on, but the sound of the little engine growling and the exhaust popping and banging is just begging you to put your foot down and forget about mpg:car:


----------



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

I can imagine , sounds just like when had the cooper s that did round 300 mark for round town driving ( was a 50 ltr tank too ( )


----------



## Squadrone Rosso (Aug 11, 2009)

Lovely car. I have a 500 TA Plus.


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Looks Great


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

nice looking car.... like the leather....

Abarth is the best small car out there IMO....

car cover can be found on evil bay... £400 odd 

:thumb:


----------

